# CodeSys



## Mark4you (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte CoDeSys erlernen und suche deshalb eine SPS-CPU die ich mit CoDesys programmieren kann am Besten von Wago, B&R, Phönix oder Beckhoff. 

Hat da eine was übriges rum liegen wo er mir anbieten kann?

MFG

Mark4you


----------



## zotos (13 Januar 2011)

Hast Du die Simulation schon ausgereizt?


----------



## Werner29 (14 Januar 2011)

Vorsicht: weder B&R noch Phönix werden mit CoDeSys programmiert.


----------



## gravieren (14 Januar 2011)

Hi


Werner29 schrieb:


> Vorsicht: weder B&R noch Phönix werden mit CoDeSys programmiert.


Und Beckhoff wird mit twincat programmiert.

(Ist jedoch auch auf der Programmierebene CoDeSys)



Gruß Karl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Und Beckhoff wird mit twincat programmiert.



Und Werner29 arbeitet bei 3S ;-)


----------



## Werner29 (14 Januar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Und Beckhoff wird mit twincat programmiert.





Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und Werner29 arbeitet bei 3S ;-)


Alles richtig, ich denke für die Einarbeitung ist es unerheblich ob man mit CoDeSys oder TwinCAT arbeitet.
Aber der Hinweis von Zotos ist auch richtig: man kann fast alles erstmal in der Simulation erledigen. Ausserdem gibt es von uns eine SoftSPS, die als Demo nur zeitbegrenzt ist (2 h). 
Also man kommt schon ziemlich weit, ohne sich eine Hard-SPS zulegen zu müssen.


----------



## x-man (1 Februar 2011)

*CoDeSys-Programmierung*



Mark4you schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte CoDeSys erlernen und suche deshalb eine SPS-CPU die ich mit CoDesys programmieren kann
> 
> ...



Hallo Mark4you,

Du kannst -wenn Du Lust hast- ein kleines Laborprojekt direkt bei uns in Ulm (Donautal) programmieren - ist ein guter Einstieg. An der SPS hängt ein Roboter, eine Kamera, ein PC und bissel Kleinkram dran.  Ich arbeite unter anderem seit über 10 Jahren mit CoDeSys und denke, ich kann Dir auf kurzem Weg auch den einen oder anderen guten Tipp mitgeben.

X-man


----------

